# Snowdonia and Llyn Celyn - NOW DEAD



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Found a great spot for climbing the Arenigs!

The A4212 between Bala and Trawsfynydd, from Bala

THIS IS NOW A FARM ACCESS GATE SO YOU CANT USE IT SORRY!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Two places we used when in the area were SH5865659723, this is in a small car park, not our normal normal choice, but quiet. The second was at SH5476659818, this site is only accessible from the west unless you have a 4x4. We did exit from the east and steeeeeeply down the track at SH55665659608. I was only just able to squeeze between some of the stone gate posts. My wife walked behind some of the way to close gates etc, said I was on three wheels in places (it was very dry at the time). Its worth pointing out that I used to compete in a lot of 4x4 offroad competitions on EXTREME terrain.

Grid refs from GPS. if you want Long/Lat's let me know.

Where are you normally based?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

AA1234567890
=
AA 12345 67890
=
AA 123 678

Perhaps the above may help.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You are impressing me with the grid refs - But, for the last two years I have been looking for a road atlas (book nor sheets )with nat grid refs on and even the Ordance Surveys has As and Bs etc on now which is neither use nor ornament when a rally site grid ref is given.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure I have come across a site which converts OS to Lat/Lon. Some of the street map sites give a alternative ref. after youv'e entered the postcode. I'll have a look and report back.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Try this link and let me know how you get on

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, last ref is my mistake. Made another goof. 

The last of three grid refs I gave should be SH 56656 59608
=
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=891
=
http://tinyurl.com/2n2hs

Thanks to Andrew who made me aware, hopefully he's not going to try it :wink: 
.
.


----------

